# Canadian Online carrier of Agile guitars???



## pauljackson (Jan 10, 2009)

hey, 

does anyone know where online i can get an agile guitar (i am looking at the agile al-2000), **within canada**?

(from gathering online opinions, it seems like one of the best repros of a les paul?)....

i know rondomusic.com has lots, but i would rather buy within the country...faster, no customs, etc.

i am about two clicks away from going with rondo anyway...ok, i'll wait a day or two.... let me know what you know!

thanks, 
paul


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rondo is the importer and it's their brand name. I don't believe they have any dealers for Agile so as far as I know they are the only seller of new Agile.

I bought mine from them no hassles, fast delivery. They have some kind of a deal where all the customs and brokerage is taken care of in the shipping price they quote you. I dealt with zero extra paperwork or hassle when the package arrived. Now, this was 3 years ago but I hear it's the same to this day.


----------



## pauljackson (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, sounds good.

hopefully i won't change my mind while i wait to replenish my paypal account...... 

thanks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> Rondo is the importer and it's their brand name. I don't believe they have any dealers for Agile so as far as I know they are the only seller of new Agile.
> 
> I bought mine from them no hassles, fast delivery. They have some kind of a deal where all the customs and brokerage is taken care of in the shipping price they quote you. I dealt with zero extra paperwork or hassle when the package arrived. Now, this was 3 years ago but I hear it's the same to this day.



My experiences exactly. I have bought multiple items from Rondo.

You can try a wanted to buy add locally, and check eBay. But it may take you awhile. Especially if you want a specific model.


----------

